# Cilansetron available in 2004?



## vckeating (Nov 2, 2002)

According to a Power Point presentation available on the web (page 19-23) at www.solvay-investors.com/static_files/attachments/analysts_april_23,_2002_pharma_focused_rd.ppt This could be good for people like myself (ie, male) for whom Lotronex can not be prescribed.


----------

